# Advanced Photoshop und Photoshop creative - Ausgabe 03/10



## Markus Kolletzky (17. Februar 2010)

Diesen Monat gibt es wieder die obligatorische Vorschau auf die kommende Ausgabe der Advanced Photoshop sowie der Photoshop creative.

*Advanced Photoshop - Ausgabe 03/10*




*Features/ Interviews*

Porträt: Calvin Hollywood
3D-Kunst Spezial: Ratgeber + Workshop Photoshop und 3D
Titel-Wettbewerb 2010
Geheimtipps der Photoshop-Pioniere
Teil 3: Stefan Klein
Neue Serie: Drucken mit Photoshop

*Workshops*

Grundlagen: Porträtmalerei
Raw-Konvertierung
3D-Szenerie
Webdesign für Blogtemplates
Filmplakate selbst gestaltet
Profi-Pitch für die Werbung
Höhen und Tiefen

*Heft-CD *

Projekt-Dateien, Stockfotos
3D in Photoshop Teil 1 von Uli Staiger
Über 150 Werkzeuge und Materialien


*Photoshop creative - Ausgabe 03/10*




*Interviews/ Technik-Tipps*

Interview mit der Illustratorin Jenny Lloyd
Die besten 10… Geschenkideen für Pixelschubser
Ratgeber: Digitale Dunkelkammer
Technik des Monats: Farbraster & Halbtonraster
Technik-Tipp: Kunstprotokoll-Pinsel
Checkpoint: Videotutorial Power-Workshops Freistellen in Photoshop von video2brain
Checkpoint: Software Portrait Professional 9 von anthropics
Checkpoint: Buchvorstellung Das Photoshop-Buch People & Porträt von Maike Jarsetz (Galileo Design)
Checkpoint: Buchvorstellung Fashion-Fotografie von Michael Gelfert (mitp Edition Profi Foto)


*Tutorials*

Cartoons aus Fotos mit dem Zeichenstift
Abendstimmung
Kolibri in der Flasche
Bauhaus-Design
It-Girl
Text mit Blingbling
Collagen aus Strukturen
Digital gemalt: Porträts nach Fotos
Fotowürfel in 2D
Tag und Nacht
Buntes Spiel mit Wasserfarben
Tierisch faszinierend

*Heft-CD *

Alle verfügbaren Tutorial-Dateien 
Auszug „Das Photoshop-Training für digitale Fotografie: Naturfotografie“ vom Galileo Verlag
zahlreiche Pinsel, Muster, Strukturen und Schriften

Disclosure: tutorials.de und der Sonic Media Verlag haben eine Partnerschaft, bei der wir vorab über die Inhalte der kommenden Ausgaben berichten und im Gegenzug dafür Ausgaben und Abonnements verschenken.


----------

